# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Rita and Norris to tie the Knot????

## alan45

According to The Daily Star, well known for Corrie spoilers coming true, Coronation Street's nosey newsagent Norris Cole is set to propose to the lovely Rita Sullivan after his ex-wife Angela dies. Norris realises how lonely he is and even makes Emily jumpy when he offers to cook her a meal and she thinks he's coming on to her. He takes Rita out for a meal and tells her he's lonely and wants her to be his wife. The paper says that ITV will film two endings to the scene, one with Rita accepting and the other with her turning naughty Norris down.  :Sick:

----------

*funky*monkey* (24-07-2007), ChelseaFC (18-07-2007), janet53 (18-07-2007), tammyy2j (18-07-2007)

----------


## Siobhan

:Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  what was the date for this to happen April 1st.. I somehow can't see Rita accepting, not even if she was off her trolley

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Norris and Blanche would make a good couple

----------


## Hopes

Yes Norris and Blanche would be better. Oh, one thing, can anyone tell me why Blanche always wears sunglasses/tinted glasses all the time?

----------


## *funky*monkey*

> I think Norris and Blanche would make a good couple


I totally agree!!! :Thumbsup:    I can't see Rita accepting ...but you never know!!Corrie never fails to surprise!! :Ponder:

----------


## Kim

Rita and Norris never agree on anything, and at times, she finds him a nag. I can't see her accepting without significant change on his part.

----------


## CrazyLea

Well you know what they say  :Stick Out Tongue:  The ones you nag are the ones you love... well that's not actually what they say, but it's true  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can see an undying love between Rita and Norris...i think it is meant to be.. :Wub:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I can see an *undying love* between Rita and Norris...i think it is meant to be..



Dave, have you been drinking?  :Lol:  

I think it sounds a good idea, they are already a fantastic double act (well clips Ive seen from when they won an award last year), soooo why not have them getting hitched!  :Smile:

----------

